# Warum funktioniert das Erzeugen einer View nicht?



## ebruss17 (7. Jan 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich versuche mit DB2 eine View zu erzeugen:


```
CREATE VIEW a AS SELECT RT.Logfile.l_ID, MGMT.Testcomponent.Name, MGMT.Testcases.Name, RT.Testdata.Summary, MGMT.Iteration.Name, MGMT.System.Name, MGMT.System.Version, RT.LOGFILE.FILE FROM MGMT.TESTCOMPONENT INNER JOIN MGMT.TESTCASES ON MGMT.Testcases.COMPONENT_ID = MGMT.Testcomponent.COMPONENT_ID INNER JOIN RT.Testdata ON MGMT.Testcases.TESTCASE_ID = RT.Testdata.TESTCASE_ID INNER JOIN RT.LOGFILE ON RT.Logfile.L_ID = RT.Testdata.LOGFILE_ID INNER JOIN RT.TESTRUNS ON RT.TESTRUNS.TESTRUN_ID = RT.Testdata.TESTRUN_ID INNER JOIN MGMT.System ON MGMT.System.SYSTEM_ID = RT.TESTRUNS.SYSTEM_ID INNER JOIN MGMT.Iteration ON MGMT.Iteration.I_ID = RT.TESTRUNS.I_ID
```

wenn ich das so löse, kommt die fehlermeldung:
The statement does not include a required column list.. SQLCODE=-153, SQLSTATE=42908, DRIVER=4.14.113

ich weiss aber nicht warum diese Fehlermeldung erscheint. Wenn ich das ganze ohne mit einem CREATE VIEW löse, also nur mit einer SELECT-Anweisung, dann bekomme ich das erwartete Ergebnis :bahnhof:


----------



## Joose (7. Jan 2015)

Hier ist die passende Dokumentation zu diesem Fehler: IBM Knowledge Center

Dort findest die Erklärung deines Problem.
Als Hinweis: Überlege dir welche Spalten du alle "selektierst" und wie deren Name ist?


----------

